
Man posts morel mushrooms on Facebook, gets a visit from the cops - onewhonknocks
https://thetakeout.com/man-posts-morel-mushrooms-on-facebook-gets-a-visit-fro-1826483738
======
IronWolve
Its that time of year, lots of people are out collecting mushrooms to eat.
Whats weird is a cop didnt do any verification about a facebook post before
confronting someone.

